# Send a message regarding yahoo photos



## tonyhemp (Jul 25, 2007)

I suggest Tivo send out a message to all their subscribers who use broadband and use the yahoo photo feature. Yahoo is closing this down and tivo users may want to save any photos saved there. I know 2 users who only opened accounts at yahoo for this feature. As of September 27th all photos will be deleted.


----------



## jblake (Jan 24, 2002)

while it would be a good idea for Tivo to do this, ultimately the responsibility lies with Yahoo to contact it's users, and the users themselves to check their messages/email wherever Yahoo is sending them.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

why can't yahoo just port the photos over to flickr?



jblake said:


> while it would be a good idea for Tivo to do this, ultimately the responsibility lies with Yahoo to contact it's users, and the users themselves to check their messages/email wherever Yahoo is sending them.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

magnus said:


> why can't yahoo just port the photos over to flickr?


Different user agreements. They can't move your content over to another service unless you agree to the new service's terms and conditions.

Yahoo does make it easy for people to migrate to Flickr - but the user has to do it.


----------



## emilynich (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyone know if Tivo will work with Flickr instead of Yahoo Photo?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It could, but someone has to write an HME app to fully access Flickr.
There is a Flickr tag browser, but I would like to browse users, sets, and groups. also.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I wouldn't be surprised to see a Flickr HME application replace the Yahoo! Photos app.


----------

